# Favourite Movies



## SmokeyJoe

I just love a good movie. Almost as much as a good book.

So this thread is to list your favourite movies.

To start things of, ill list one i watched today: 
Shawshank Depemption. Absolutely brilliant. Who would think that an author that wrote Pet Semetary, could write such a master piece

P.S. I love Stephen King, but his earlier works like Misery and Salem's Lot

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Transformers 1,2,4 & 5
Fast 'n furious
Expendables 1,2 & 3
Battleship
John carter
Aquaman
Avengers
Jurassic Park Old 'n new
Guardians of the Galaxy
Passengers
Thor 

Lol My list wud go on ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Expendables 1, 2, 3
Avatar
Thor
Taken 1, 2, 3
Jason Bourne 1 - 4
Indiana Jones
Die Hard series

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jm10

hot.chillie35 said:


> Transformers 1,2,4 & 5
> Fast 'n furious
> Expendables 1,2 & 3
> John carter
> Aquaman
> Avengers
> Jurassic Park Old 'n new
> Guardians of the Galaxy
> Thor
> 
> Lol My list wud go on ...



300
LOTR
John Wick
Legend 2015
Lawless 2012
Sucker Punch
Pitch Black, Chronicles of Riddick, Riddick
Xxx
Knockaround Guys
League of extraordinary gentlemen 
The last witch hunter
Pool hall Junkies
Hot Fuzz
Van Helsing
Green Street Hooligans
The Mummy 2018
Geostorm 2017
Paul Blart

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

Room Fogger said:


> Expendables 1, 2, 3
> Avatar
> Thor
> Taken 1, 2, 3
> Jason Bourne 1 - 4
> Indiana Jones
> Die Hard series



Add also : 
Terminator 1, 2 & 4
300
Gladiators 
John Wick 1,2
Predators
Oblivion
Staten island
Gone in 60 seconds
The Matrix
Transporter 

Those were the movie names I cud not get too ... Thanks for mentioning them @Room Fogger ...


----------



## Room Fogger

hot.chillie35 said:


> Add also :
> Terminator 1, 2 & 4
> 300
> Gladiators
> John Wick 1,2
> Predators
> Oblivion
> Staten island
> Gone in 60 seconds
> The Matrix
> Transporter
> 
> Those were the movie names I cud not get too ... Thanks for mentioning them @Room Fogger ...


Pleasure, some here that I couldn’t think of either @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> I just love a good movie. Almost as much as a good book.
> 
> So this thread is to list your favourite movies.
> 
> To start things of, ill list one i watched today:
> Shawshank Depemption. Absolutely brilliant. Who would think that an author that wrote Pet Semetary, could write such a master piece
> 
> P.S. I love Stephen King, but his earlier works like Misery and Salem's Lot



Ahhhh nothing better than a good movie. I haven't watched TV / movies for a year, but recently bought a new TV and I'm looking forward to curling up on the couch again with my fur kids!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Not to mention Braveheart, Fight Club, American History X, LOTR trilogy

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

And anything with Scarlett Johansson. Except Lucy, that was a shite movie

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

My favourites are:

Shawshank Redemption 
Cinema Paradiso

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

I'm having trouble sitting through any movie/tv episode. I can watch a whole movie in 10 minutes and still tell you everything that happened and what it's about. Since I primarily watch on my pc monitor, I skip a lot of scenes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

zadiac said:


> I'm having trouble sitting through any movie/tv episode. I can watch a whole movie in 10 minutes and still tell you everything that happened and what it's about. Since I primarily watch on my pc monitor, I skip a lot of scenes.



Thank you, i do the same, watch everything this way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

The rest I watch are horrors. I'm an hard core horror fan. Very few family, comedy and romance. 99% horror movies.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac

RainstormZA said:


> The rest I watch are horrors. I'm an hard core horror fan. Very few family, comedy and romance. 99% horror movies.



mmmmm.......this confirms my suspicions about you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

SmokeyJoe said:


> Fight Club, American History X


Brilliant movies !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

The first ten :
Avatar
Kingdom of heaven
Full metal jacket
Apocalypse now - director's cut
The green mile
Bridge on the river Kwai
Gladiator
The Shining
Schindler's list
Bagdad cafe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

zadiac said:


> mmmmm.......this confirms my suspicions about you


Lol.

I forgot to mention I love Sci Fi too - Pandorum messed with my head big time... There's another whose name escapes me, it's about a crew in deep space and it's not as it seems on the space ship.

I'm not a saw fan, neither a fan of the scary movie series - those are crap in my opinion. And I hated Nightmare on Elm Street, gave me the creeps big time. Lol.

Edit: @zadiac and, no, I'm not a serial killer

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

zadiac said:


> I'm having trouble sitting through any movie/tv episode. I can watch a whole movie in 10 minutes and still tell you everything that happened and what it's about. Since I primarily watch on my pc monitor, I skip a lot of scenes.


I do the same with porn

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches

anything by Takahashi


RainstormZA said:


> Lol.
> 
> I forgot to mention I love Sci Fi too - Pandorum messed with my head big time... There's another whose name escapes me, it's about a crew in deep space and it's not as it seems on the space ship.
> 
> @zadiac I'm not a saw fan, neither a fan of the scary movie series - those are crap in my opinion. And I hated Nightmare on Elm Street, gave me the creeps big time. Lol.


Event Horizon?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA

lesvaches said:


> anything by Takahashi
> 
> Event Horizon?


Yes!!! That one... I was like wtf lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> Yes!!! That one... I was like wtf lol.


I love that film. Don’t really watch anything anymore 
However any Takashi Miike, any time, any mood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Revolver
The Green Mile
Hot Fuzz
Snatch
Gladiator

There’s more, but those are the ones I could think of now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

lesvaches said:


> I love that film. Don’t really watch anything anymore
> However any Takashi Miike, any time, any mood.


Me too, I stick mostly to TV series like Criminal Minds, Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders, NCIS, Castle, Grimm, etc...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

lesvaches said:


> anything by Takahashi
> 
> Event Horizon?



Top movie that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jm10

SmokeyJoe said:


> I do the same with porn



Noted....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

RainstormZA said:


> Me too, I stick mostly to TV series like Criminal Minds, Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders, NCIS, Castle, Grimm, etc...


Watch fortitude.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches

SmokeyJoe said:


> I do the same with porn


on 1.6x speed. Always.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## jm10

lesvaches said:


> on 1.6x speed. Always.



With VR

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> The rest I watch are horrors. I'm an hard core horror fan. Very few family, comedy and romance. 99% horror movies.



I also love horror movies! The more horrifying the better!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

lesvaches said:


> Watch fortitude.


my housemate is watching it Now -good story , liked the suspense .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Old time favourites... The breakfast club 'n back to the future 1,2and 3

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

To many to mention, but let's try a couple.

Horror - New

The Conjuring 1,2
The Nun

Horror - Old

Halloween
Friday the 13th
The Exorcist

Classics 

The God Father trilogy
The Shawshank Redemption
Caddy Shack
Gremlins
Ferris Bueller's Day Off

Action - Old

Rambo
Predator
Die Hard
The Italian Job - Michael Caine

Action - New

The Expendables
Mission Impossible series

There is many more.....







Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Air Force One
Forrest Gump
All Die Hards
Bicentennial Man
GI Jane
Dirty Dancing
Erin Brockovich
Grease
Con Air
All Lethal Weapons
Mrs Doubtfire
Patch Adams
Rain Man
Pretty Woman
Outbreak
The Rock
The Terminal
The Sound of Music
Top Gun

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

*Limitless* with Bradley Cooper.

Series:
*La Casa De Papel *the original Spanish language with English subtitles.

Even though I have tried a Nootropic(cognitive enhancer), I have no interest in robbing the mint.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Godfather
Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
Snatch
Dirty Rotten Scoundrels
Up in Smoke
Apocalypse Now
Jaws
Scarface
Apollo 13
Great Escape
Cool Hand Luke
Good the Bad and the Ugly
Raging Bull
Goodfellas
And loads more !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B

I love all kinds of movies but I'm especially drawn to the sci-fi genre. Mine would be:

Alien, Aliens and Prometheus (the others don't exist lol)
Terminator 1 and 2 (again the others don't exist lol)
The fifth element
The Thing (1982)
Blade Runner and Blade Runner 2049
Contact
Stargate
Escape from New York
Arrival
12 Monkeys
Stand by me
The Shawshank Redemption
Inception
The Prestige
Leon the professional
The silence of the lambs

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

blujeenz said:


> *Limitless* with Bradley Cooper.
> 
> Series:
> *La Casa De Papel *the original Spanish language with English subtitles.
> 
> Even though I have tried a Nootropic(cognitive enhancer), I have no interest in robbing the mint.


Don't think there's much left in the Mint to rob ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Ok its a non-fiction but went to watch it today and it will most definitely go on my list as one of the top shows Ive seen

*Bohemian Rhapsody* 

Its the story of Freddie Mercury and Queen.
Im not a fan of musicals at all but this... Oh my word, what a great show
The passion, the emotion, the music... Aaaaahhhh. Had lunps in my throat many times and tears occasionally.
135 minutes of bliss

If you like Queen, definitely see this show

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> Ok its a non-fiction but went to watch it today and it will most definitely go on my list as one of the top shows Ive seen
> 
> *Bohemian Rhapsody*
> 
> Its the story of Freddie Mercury and Queen.
> Im not a fan of musicals at all but this... Oh my word, what a great show
> The passion, the emotion, the music... Aaaaahhhh. Had lunps in my throat many times and tears occasionally.
> 135 minutes of bliss
> 
> If you like Queen, definitely see this show


Great - so you'll recommend it ? Not a Rami Malek fan per se but love Queen , Went to see Bumblebee a week ago and enjoyed it -big Transformers fan, nice movie , see it in 3d if possible .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> Great - so you'll recommend it ? Not a Rami Malek fan per se but love Queen , Went to see Bumblebee a week ago and enjoyed it -big Transformers fan, nice movie , see it in 3d if possible .



I dont watch many movies @ARYANTO , so i would not say i am a good movie critic
But if you love Queen, just go watch it, its amazing 
Has to have good sound though. Wife and i went to watch at the movies and the sound was incredible
It was so moving

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B

Silver said:


> I dont watch many movies @ARYANTO , so i would not say i am a good movie critic
> But if you love Queen, just go watch it, its amazing
> Has to have good sound though. Wife and i went to watch at the movies and the sound was incredible
> It was so moving


I went to watch this with my wife and we both thoroughly enjoyed it. I'm a fan of Queen and she wasn't, but despite this she liked the movie and was surprised by the amount of songs she knew. 

Their music is so timeless and engrained in pop culture that anybody would recognise a lot of the music

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> Ok its a non-fiction but went to watch it today and it will most definitely go on my list as one of the top shows Ive seen
> 
> *Bohemian Rhapsody*
> 
> Its the story of Freddie Mercury and Queen.
> Im not a fan of musicals at all but this... Oh my word, what a great show
> The passion, the emotion, the music... Aaaaahhhh. Had lunps in my throat many times and tears occasionally.
> 135 minutes of bliss
> 
> If you like Queen, definitely see this show



Oh my, I grew up with his music. My favourite was his debut with Monserrat Caballe 

And My Fair Lady...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Mr. B said:


> I went to watch this with my wife and we both thoroughly enjoyed it. I'm a fan of Queen and she wasn't, but despite this she liked the movie and was surprised by the amount of songs she knew.
> 
> Their music is so timeless and engrained in pop culture that anybody would recognise a lot of the music
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Thanks @Mr. B , yip, timeless you are right
Such true raw talent, energy and that Freddie is such a great performer, unbelievable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Mama Rosa, a French movie I watched as a child. Mind you, there were virtually no subs for English movies in the 1980's so I thoroughly enjoyed that movie. Such a sad story too.

Edit: actually the name of the 1977 film is Madame Rosa. I didnt realise it was so old.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Braveheart
Rush
And too many others to name. lol, maybe when I have a week free to myself I could list them all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Chanelr

Viper_SA said:


> Braveheart
> Rush
> And too many others to name. lol, maybe when I have a week free to myself I could list them all.


Agreed, would take quite some time to list all my favourites

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Let's go @lesvaches
Grave of the fireflies
When the wind blows
Kubo and the 2 strings
Howl's walking castle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Whoops @ARYANTO something went wrong with the quoted text. Lol

Here's the movie link - https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0076348/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

RainstormZA said:


> Whoops @ARYANTO something went wrong with the quoted text. Lol
> 
> Here's the movie link - https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0076348/


Fellini and Pasolini esque ? What is the Sophia Loren movie where she gets raped in a hay stack ?


----------



## RainstormZA

ARYANTO said:


> Fellini and Pasolini esque ? What is the Sophia Loren movie where she gets raped in a hay stack ?


I got no idea, haven't seen that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> Ok its a non-fiction but went to watch it today and it will most definitely go on my list as one of the top shows Ive seen
> 
> *Bohemian Rhapsody*
> 
> Its the story of Freddie Mercury and Queen.
> Im not a fan of musicals at all but this... Oh my word, what a great show
> The passion, the emotion, the music... Aaaaahhhh. Had lunps in my throat many times and tears occasionally.
> 135 minutes of bliss
> 
> If you like Queen, definitely see this show



Also went to see it and thoroughly enjoyed it. Just a pity they got a lot of facts wrong of the band and Freddy.

But if you go and watch it as a celebration of Queen and their music then its a must see. I was very surprised that they recreated the entire Live Aid set for Queen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> Also went to see it and thoroughly enjoyed it. Just a pity they got a lot of facts wrong of the band and Freddy.
> 
> But if you go and watch it as a celebration of Queen and their music then its a must see. I was very surprised that they recreated the entire Live Aid set for Queen.


ok - you and Silver wins - will try to catch it


----------



## ARYANTO

Empire of the sun

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

In no particular order and to name a few memorable ones for the intrigue and actors outstanding performances:

Split
The usual suspects
Shutter island
The exorcist
Silence of the lambs
The quiet
The prestige
The machinist

I believe a good movie is the one you coul watch at least 5 times and still enjoy it from a different perspective every time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

How to train your dragon
Brahm Stokers count dracula
Avatar
Terminator (all) esp 2 and 4
Rambo (all)
Kickboxer
Dirty dosent
Bridge over river Kwai
Deliverance
Smokey and the bandit
Dukes of hazard
Halloween
Wrong turn
Evelan
Star wars
Star trek
Armegeddon
Die hard (all)
Transporter all (except refuel)
Jurasic park
Xxx 1 and 3
Kingston
Etc,etc,etc

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Schindlers list
The ring
Blade (all)
Bad boys (ALL)
any given Sunday
The mechanic
Safe house
Deadpool (all)
Iromman (all) 
Spiderman
Antman
Cowboys and aliens
They call me trinity
Etc,etc,etc

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Apocalypto. English subtitles
Last of the mohicans
Comado
Liefie
Molly en wors

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Resident evil(all)
Warrior
Jungle book
Cars
Planes
Turbo
Maya
Ants
Antbully
Bee movie
Jango
Toy story
Reo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB

I like most movies by Peter Weir: Picnic at Hanging Rock, Galllipoli, Witness, Dead Poets Society, Master and Commander are all among my faves. Special shout-out to Master and Commander. Let's see, a movie that has no sex, nudity, love interest (no female actors even) or profanity, about a conflict that few know about or are interested in, and features chamber music that few know about or listen to. Yet it is riveting from start to finish. That is top class storytelling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Gorillas in the mist
After the rain
And a heap of bollywood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

All-time favourite movie: The Last Samurai.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Without a paddle 1 'n 2
Laggan.(Indian and brilliant)


----------



## Resistance

The maze 1 'n 2
Raising Arizonal
Fast 'n the furious
Tarzan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

ARYANTO said:


> Empire of the sun


Anything by JG Ballard


----------



## lesvaches

Dune
The cook, the thief, his wife and her lover
Mad Max (until they ruined it with a benoni thot)
Indiana Jones (until shia le’poof ruined it)
Hardware
Necronomicon
A long days journey into night
Naked lunch
Papillon (even the remake was good)
Dark crystal
Dagon
Audition
Oldboy
A clockwork orange
The tenant
Solaris
Factotum
The Sheltering Sky

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Resident evil(all)
> Warrior
> Jungle book
> Cars
> Planes
> Turbo
> Maya
> Ants
> Antbully
> Bee movie
> Jango
> Toy story
> Reo


...strange selection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> ...strange selection.


Enjoy watching with the kids.family time is limited so we make the best of it.
We have movie nights and movie days and each one gets to pick a movie for that day and everyone watches together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix

Many already mentioned above, but believe “We were Soldiers” needs to be added. Especially for the War/Action genre

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

@Asterix Have you seen Asterix and Obelix vs. Caesar? (the movie with Roberto Benigni and Gérard Depardieu)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix

lesvaches said:


> @Asterix Have you seen Asterix and Obelix vs. Caesar? (the movie with Roberto Benigni and Gérard Depardieu)



Ha,ha! Yup, watched it many years ago. Might be time for a refresher. (Also wish I still had all the comic books I grew up with).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Asterix said:


> Ha,ha! Yup, watched it many years ago. Might be time for a refresher. (Also wish I still had all the comic books I grew up with).


indeed, i passed mine on to my son. i am so glad i kept them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Enjoy watching with the kids.family time is limited so we make the best of it.
> We have movie nights and movie days and each one gets to pick a movie for that day and everyone watches together.


We watch everyone's pick on movie day.we do the same with series...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Full metal jacket
A river runs through it.
A walk in the clouds
A walk in the woods
The natural
Jewell of the nile
Romancing the stone
Basic
3-10 to juma

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

The fly(original)
The thing (original with Kurt Russel)
Papillon. 
Poseiden adventure.original and remake
Fight club

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Mystic river
Manchurian candidate
Unstoppable
Conan the barbarian. (Arnie)
The Prince of Persian. Sands of time
Hitman

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Some favourites that come to mind:

Schindlers List
300
Gladiator
ET
Avatar
Basic Instinct
Rocky
Titanic
TopGun
When Harry met Sally
A Few Good Men
Scent of a Woman
Bohemian Rhapsody (recent)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Who remembers the movie Sleepers?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Befokski

In no specific order:
Monty Python (all)
Lord of the Rings (all)
The Hobbit (All)
Star Wars (All, except animated ones)
Fast 'n Furious (All)
Harry Potter (all)
Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them (All)
All Marvel Movies
Batman (all)
How to Train Your Dragon (All)
Jungle Book
Johnny English (All)
Spud (all)
Cheech and Chong (Up in smoke only)

I believe there might be two or three more, but I can't for the life of me remember the names.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Apocalypto. English subtitles
> Last of the mohicans
> Comado
> Liefie
> Molly en wors


don't know about the last 2

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> Ok its a non-fiction but went to watch it today and it will most definitely go on my list as one of the top shows Ive seen
> 
> *Bohemian Rhapsody*
> 
> Its the story of Freddie Mercury and Queen.
> Im not a fan of musicals at all but this... Oh my word, what a great show
> The passion, the emotion, the music... Aaaaahhhh. Had lunps in my throat many times and tears occasionally.
> 135 minutes of bliss
> 
> If you like Queen, definitely see this show


Hi Silver , got tickets for tomorrow night , quite looking fwd to it !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Anything from Qeuntin Tarantino
Pretty woman
Goodwill Hunting
Forrest Gump
Fargo
Usual Suspects

Oo and older classics
True romance
Romancing the stone
Jewel of the nile

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Anything from Qeuntin Tarantino
> Pretty woman
> Goodwill Hunting
> Forrest Gump
> Fargo
> Usual Suspects
> 
> Oo and older classics
> True romance
> Romancing the stone
> Jewel of the nile



Oh yes, Pretty Woman
How could I forget that!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Another one I forgot to add is

The Bodyguard - with Kevin Costner and Whitney Houston

Loved that movie
Cant believe it came out 26 years ago!!!! (1992) My word - has it been that long

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog

Silver said:


> Ok its a non-fiction but went to watch it today and it will most definitely go on my list as one of the top shows Ive seen
> 
> *Bohemian Rhapsody*
> 
> Its the story of Freddie Mercury and Queen.
> Im not a fan of musicals at all but this... Oh my word, what a great show
> The passion, the emotion, the music... Aaaaahhhh. Had lunps in my throat many times and tears occasionally.
> 135 minutes of bliss
> 
> If you like Queen, definitely see this show


Saw it today and I can only say Ditto to @Silver 's comments above.
This was the first time I have been to a cinema in 25 or more odd years and oh boy was it worth it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Bulldog said:


> Saw it today and I can only say Ditto to @Silver 's comments above.
> This was the first time I have been to a cinema in 25 or more odd years and oh boy was it worth it.



Great to hear
I agree, cinema with the big screen and sound makes it amazing. 

... and the Large popcorn just makes it perfect

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Star Wars movies (the old ones)
Inception
Saving Private Ryan
Platoon
Full Metal Jacket

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Bohemian Rhapsody :Agree , this movie was highly entertaining - we really enjoyed it . The final at Wembley was awesome ,thanks for recommending it @Silver .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

So glad you enjoyed it @ARYANTO 
Was fabulous and put me in a good mood - i still remember how it felt this time last week

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

For me:

Man on Fire
Bad Boys 1&2
The Equalizer 
All Die Hards(except 4)
All Lethal Weapons
Snatch
Rock n Rolla
End of Watch
Boondock Saints
Lock,Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
London has Fallen
Gone in 60 Seconds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B

Jp1905 said:


> For me:
> 
> Man on Fire
> Bad Boys 1&2
> The Equalizer
> All Die Hards(except 4)
> All Lethal Weapons
> Snatch
> Rock n Rolla
> End of Watch
> Boondock Saints
> Lock,Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
> London has Fallen
> Gone in 60 Seconds


What's wrong with Die Hard 4? I loved it! The fifth one (Live Free or Die Hard) I didn't like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Mr. B said:


> What's wrong with Die Hard 4? I loved it! The fifth one (Live Free or Die Hard) I didn't like


I dont mind a bit of unrealistic cgi kinda stuff,but ramping a cab into a chopper...come on,and John wasnt the dirty hard ass cop as always

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B

Jp1905 said:


> I dont mind a bit of unrealistic cgi kinda stuff,but ramping a cab into a chopper...come on,and John wasnt the dirty hard ass cop as always


I agree that was corny as hell... but I still loved that scene! 

Of the entire franchise I think 1 and 3 are my favourite

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

@Silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Jp1905 said:


> For me:
> 
> Man on Fire
> Bad Boys 1&2
> The Equalizer
> All Die Hards(except 4)
> All Lethal Weapons
> Snatch
> Rock n Rolla
> End of Watch
> Boondock Saints
> Lock,Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
> London has Fallen
> Gone in 60 Seconds


Dammit, how could I miss Boondocks Saints, still looking for no 1 on dvd or blue ray. Imported ones don’t like our machines. So if anyone out there ............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix

Adephi said:


> @Silver



Thoroughly enjoyed this film. I’ve been humming, whistling and singing Queen songs all week, much to my SO’s annoyance!

A couple of timeline issues in the film (my brother was lucky enough to see them at Sun City 1984), but all in all it’s great entertainment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Recently enjoyed these two:





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Elmien

Some of my favourites:

Muriel's Wedding
Silence of the Lambs
Titanic
The Bridges of Madison County
Thelma and Louise
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo series (Original Swedish)
Monster
The Mountain Between Us (If you put Idris Elba and Kate Winslet in any movie I'd probably enjoy it)
Fracture
Pan's Labyrinth
Crazy, Stupid, Love
Zombieland
The Machinist
The Green Mile
When Harry met Sally
Deep Impact

Those are the ones I could think right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jprossouw

Some of my favourites....
Saving private ryan
Black hawk down
Boy in striped pyjamas, or something like that
Fear and loathing in las vegas
Burnt
Chef
Valkyrie
American history x
Blood diamond
Full metal jacket
Bad boys
John wick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

acorn said:


> Recently enjoyed these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk



Alpha looks good , got PAPILLON but hav'nt watched it yet . .
Read the book many moons ago ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn

ARYANTO said:


> Alpha looks good , got PAPILLON but hav'nt watched it yet . .
> Read the book many moons ago ...


Pappilon was great, I have not read the book and few movies will beat the book, it is still masterly done, hope it will exceed your expectations. 

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

acorn said:


> Recently enjoyed these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk




How does it compare to the original papillon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

Resistance said:


> How does it compare to the original papillon?


surprisingly on point with the original and i hate remakes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

Resistance said:


> How does it compare to the original papillon?


Did'nt watch the original, would like to... 

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Jp1905 said:


> For me:
> 
> Man on Fire
> Bad Boys 1&2
> The Equalizer
> All Die Hards(except 4)
> All Lethal Weapons
> Snatch
> Rock n Rolla
> End of Watch
> Boondock Saints
> Lock,Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
> London has Fallen
> Gone in 60 Seconds



Totally forgot about Man on Fire and Boondock Saints, both brilliant!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

So it would be worthy.
I hate remakes that contradict the original too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie

The movie most of you forgot is Gladiator 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Pulp Fiction
American History X
Boondock Saints 1
Shawshank Redemption
Green Mile
Forest Gump
The Godfather
Full Metal Jacket
Apocalypse Now
Fiddler on the roof
No country for old men
The King's speach
Secondhand Lions
Platoon
We were soldiers
Walk the Dog
Enemy at the gate

I can go on, but i think you guys and gals can see the pattern here...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Pulp Fiction
> American History X
> Boondock Saints 1
> Shawshank Redemption
> Green Mile
> Forest Gump
> The Godfather
> Full Metal Jacket
> Apocalypse Now
> Fiddler on the roof
> No country for old men
> The King's speach
> Secondhand Lions
> Platoon
> We were soldiers
> Walk the Dog
> Enemy at the gate
> 
> I can go on, but i think you guys and gals can see the pattern here...



Looking at that list you may also enjoy the following three (if you haven't watched already):

13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi
The Siege of Jadotville
Kajaki: The True Story

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

I'm really looking forward to this movie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World* Next on watchlist.
I love animation , from GRAVE OF THE FIREFLIES right up to ISLE OF DOGS .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

ARYANTO said:


> *How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World* Next on watchlist.
> I love animation , from GRAVE OF THE FIREFLIES right up to ISLE OF DOGS .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

lesvaches said:


>



WHITE FANG 2018?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

ARYANTO said:


> WHITE FANG 2018?


indeed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

On


ARYANTO said:


> WHITE FANG 2018?


e of the best books I read as a teenager, scared the movie will ruin my version in my head, but may be good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

AQUAMAN 2019 , If you like super heroes , go watch this on the big screen , it's long but worth it !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*MORTAL ENGINES* Dec 2018
If you love science fiction , steampunk and a war movie in one , this is for you .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Pulp Fiction
> American History X
> Boondock Saints 1
> Shawshank Redemption
> Green Mile
> Forest Gump
> The Godfather
> Full Metal Jacket
> Apocalypse Now
> Fiddler on the roof
> No country for old men
> The King's speach
> Secondhand Lions
> Platoon
> We were soldiers
> Walk the Dog
> Enemy at the gate
> 
> I can go on, but i think you guys and gals can see the pattern here...



Nothing like a good war movie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

John Wick 1 and 2
Trainspotting
Christopher Nolan's Batman trilogy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ARYANTO said:


> *MORTAL ENGINES* Dec 2018
> If you love science fiction , steampunk and a war movie in one , this is for you .


How was this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

SmokeyJoe said:


> How was this?


A great science fiction drama/war story , I really got carried away 4/5 in my opinion .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

watch The Great Battle

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ARYANTO said:


> A great science fiction drama/war story , I really got carried away 4/5 in my opinion .


Thanks. Ill give it a go. I love scifi. Especially since i still think my ex was an alien trying to steal my soul

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Watched a great movie today at the cinema called The Upside

Its about this ex criminal that helps a wealthy quadriplegic businessman as his helper

Great feel good movie - and funny at times
Strongly recommended

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Did'nt expect much of this movie. Joaquin Phoenix didn't really come across as a joker from his previous roles. But oh my goodness this trailer looks good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Everything looks so awesome, then the title. Wtf is that?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

